# Does anybody have a gif of Rashad Evans' face kick to sean salmon?



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

If anyonehas it and can size it down so it can fit as an avatar on my profile i'd truly appreciate it and Rep will be given

Thanks


----------



## Chunkyluv360 (Jan 29, 2007)

I have a good quality gif of it but its not avatar size. Still want it?


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Sure thanks bro!


----------



## Chunkyluv360 (Jan 29, 2007)

Here ya go. Im sure if you ask around someone could make it smaller.


----------

